# Okay, I never thought that I'd ask this....



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

but...
#-o Where the heck is Jeff??? Anybody know???:-k


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh jeez, let sleeping dogs lie!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

At one point I thought he was moving but I haven't heard anything else.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Been wondering myself but didn't want to be the one to ask. He's not on any of the other boards he used to visit either?????????? :-k


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

he must be somewhere with no electricity (maybe someone kidnapped him???). i figured if nothing else, julie's pics of Cher at the Specialty would bring him out of the woodwork


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I believe he moved again, not sure if he has WWW where he's at or not. I'm guessing not, since we haven't seen him around lately. No way he could have resisted some of the recent posts.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I believe he moved again, not sure if he has WWW where he's at or not. I'm guessing not, since we haven't seen him around lately. No way he could have resisted some of the recent posts.


That's my guess, too -- that he has moved but not yet "hooked up."


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, I was just curious. I wanted to know that he was okay. Usually he is ruffling somebody's feathers, if not mine. It has just been different to say the least... Peaceful, but different.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Rumor is that he moved here to San Antonio, TX but I haven't been fortunate enough to run into him:---) 

I am sure that he will be showing himself at some point.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, I'll ask, but I hope it's not a joke that you play on puppies. Is this like the "where's Waldo" game? Who is Jeff? Do we need to call on some S&R dogs?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

kim guidry said:


> Ok, I'll ask, but I hope it's not a joke that you play on puppies. Is this like the "where's Waldo" game? Who is Jeff? Do we need to call on some S&R dogs?


http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/member.php?u=49

No no..... he'll pop up. No searching or rescuing needed. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/member.php?u=49
> 
> No no..... he'll pop up. No searching or rescuing needed. :lol:


 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: Kim will learn soon enough! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: Kim will learn soon enough! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted:



Yes.... I am picturing some day in the future when we link her to that post and say "What were you THINKING??" :lol:


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/member.php?u=49


 
Ohhhh. I read some of his post. "interesting" Well I guess if he is found I will just have to put on my big girl panties and deal with it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

kim guidry said:


> ..... if he is found I will just have to put on my big girl panties and deal with it.


Spoken just like Mr. Sensitive Pants himself!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i want to be there when he and tim "meet up" if indeed he's in san antone   just a fly on the wall, ya know??


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

I have met Jeff several times and each time has been a "unique experience". He really is nothing like the way he acts here on the board. I think sitting in front of a computer has a mysterious power that transform him into the Jeff you all know.

With that being said, everytime I have met him, I leave shaking my head


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

He's gone back to his own planet... \\/


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

*That Jeff sure is a movin' MO FO! *
*First Colorado, then New Jersey, then PA, then San Antone, and now back to his own planet!!!???!!!*
*Holy Shooting Stars!!!!*


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Well if he is on a planet that may be the reason that satellite broke and in heading to Earth with end the next month! Think they have space suits for dogs


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

kim guidry said:


> Think they have space suits for dogs


Absolutely


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Does this mean he's..............lost in space?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Does this mean he's..............lost in space?


 I 

I think it probably means he's been getting thrown out of every city he's tried to move to.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

I am happy to report that I have visual proof that Jeff is still alive. Below is a link to a short clip of Jeff and his dog at training today.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg4lOaqAUMI


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

OhOh, that looks like Earth you guys.8-[ I guess the lost in space theory is out. I didn't see a space suit on that dog!:-o


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW you guys need a life. I have not seen any new posts, but I have "heard" that I need to squash fruit loops into submission again. Yes little fruit cups, I am not on the internet yet, but when I come back you can go back to your powder puff girl forums and piss off from here.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WOW you guys need a life. I have not seen any new posts, but I have "heard" that I need to squash fruit loops into submission again. Yes little fruit cups, I am not on the internet yet, but when I come back you can go back to your powder puff girl forums and piss off from here.



Enter <JAWS THEME> here........:-o :-o :razz: :razz:


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Uh oh....our bad boy is back. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Awww, crap, look what the cat drug in...who tipped him off? :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Awww, crap, look what the cat drug in...who tipped him off? :razz::razz::razz:


The cat didn't drag him in, it just dug a hole and left it! :razz:


----------

